# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Covid

## Pixie85

Was sent home after only being in work an hour on Friday....I tested positive for covid yesterday morning. I've message my boss, telling her and a pic of the test :Swear: but had no response yet. Only been there a month. They can't dismiss me for this, can they?...I mean with me still being on probationary period? This is the 2nd time I've had covid now and I just feel awful

----------


## Paula

You need to focus on getting well, love, anything else can wait  :Panda:

----------


## Suzi

Paula's totally right. Work on getting better lovely.

----------

